# REDOG!!!!!!



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dave , Hope its a great day


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

happy birthday =]


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Dude! :cheers: Drink some for me! Enjoy your day.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

HAPPY BIRFDAY BRADUR REDOG.... LOL... Many more to come for you my dude.. god bless and have fun..


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Dave
Have a great birthday,and cherris each day.I always do.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Happy B-day Redog your getting older(younger) by the minute! Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dave


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

:cheers:Well thanks everyone!:cheers:


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Feliz Cumpleano mi hermano!!!! Lol may u have many more


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Dave.... Your a scorpio?!.?? .. No wonder we see eye to eye on most things... :cheers: Dang man~ Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Bossmandude!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Dave.... Your a scorpio?!.?? .. No wonder we see eye to eye on most things... :cheers: Dang man~ Happy Birthday!!!!!


Scorpios are the BEST, Stan! We're freakin rockstars


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy birthday, boss!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

:woof::woof::woof:HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!!!:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm probably late, as usual, but happy birthday dave! Hope you have/had a great day.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy bday bossman


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Happy birthday!!! Yes scorpios rock!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy birthdays Holmes. Hope all went well. Thank you for all that you do.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone it was a great day. today was even better lol. getting old is awesome!!


----------



## isaac_feedmycanine (Oct 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bro!! Hope your day was a great one!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Isaac it was cool, my punk kid gave me a package of adult diapers but he refused to let me try em out! wtf is that? hes going to have to change me eventually!


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy late birthday Dave! Hope you had a great one!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Dave, Happy belated Birthday! Hope all is well.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm way late as well,sorry I haven't been on here to tell you before.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!:woof:


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow are we still singing happy bday DAVE??!! LOL I'm jk w y'all. 

Might as well go another round...happy bday again man!! Haha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Dave. Hope you had a fantastic day


----------

